# Feedback sought for Prototype Watch: EHF Pilot Mk.I



## shawnehf

Hi All,

Quick introduction on myself. I am part of a group of watch enthusiasts and watch makers who have put together our first watch as a group.

Attached are some photos of our first production prototypes. Not for sale. Pretty much for family and friends to play around with, before we decide whether we want to take it to the next level. But would also like to get some feedback and comments from the forum on areas such as design, specs and other ideas.

Do let me know what you guys think!

Thanks all,

Shawn

---
*Specs:
*Case Material: Stainless steel with DLC coating, sapphire back
Movement: Soprod 6498, Cotes de Geneve finishing, blue screws, individually straight grain bridge angle and black rhodium plating
Crystal: SapphireCase size: 44mmCase height: 10.33mm
Dial: SDG dial with enhanced Superluminova C3 markers
Strap: (TBC) display shows black leather strap, but thinking of of brown Icelandic fish leather (dressy look) or Italian made white rubber strap (sporty look) 
Notes: 100% Swiss parts, assembled by Swiss watchmakers

*Pictures
*


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I REALLY like it. Well done.


----------



## shawnehf

Drop of a Hat said:


> I REALLY like it. Well done.


Hi Drop of a Hat,

Thanks much for the show of support! It was a work of love and we were excited to finally get them out! Looking forward to seeing happy faces when our friends start trying them out.

Our guys are already planning a Techno version using Swiss quartz movement - probably will be one of few DLC coated watches going at USD400; and we are in the process of putting together a titanium cased automatic and a sand-blasted classic watch which will see substantial amounts of hand modification (at least 30+ man hours work) to its 6498 movement to add to our portfolio. If you are interested, I can give you a heads up when we have pictures of those ready!

Anyway, I got a question from a member of another forum. Thought I might share the thread with you (see below) to give you a sense of who we are and how we have been doing it.

Cheers

Shawn

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Question

*Is that a stock ebauche or have you all modified/finished the movement yourselves? 
​
*Answer

*Good question! Indeed, the 6498-2 movement is a very stable and mature technology that is widely used in the Swiss watch industry. 

In our case, we have made substantial modifications requiring high hand touch which gives it that special edge. This includes hand disassembling the barrel, gear train and balance wheel by hand. We also bevelled the edges of the bridges by hand. We don't use machines but we use the traditional ways of hand finishing with peg wood and our special polishing paste. Once the finishing is done, we plate the bridges with Black Rhodium in-house. Assembly usually takes half a day per piece because we have to take apart the balance, the incabloc and we have to do timing all over again. We are very confident no other micro brands undertake such modifications and finishing by hand because it is simply too time-consuming. 

What we have offered here is usually found in very high end watches only. We envision and are able to sell our pieces at very competitive prices for two key reasons. 
- First, our business model is designed to bring independent watch making to the masses. We believe its not fair that other micro-brands simply take a Chinese manufactured watch case, buy a USD2 dial, USD3 hands and pop in a prepared 6498 movement for EUR700; hence our desire for the hand touched value add. 
- Second, our operational model is very lean hence allowing us to pass cost savings to our customers. On that related note, you may find it interesting that our team at EHF consists of watchmakers currently working at the big brands. In our workshop, we have contracted work to build minute repeaters, hand built tourbillons, chronographs, silicium escapements and so on. Our watchmakers are on board EHF because its simply unfair as they feel it unfair that they are paid very little for the work they do, while their employers rip customers off with their "supposed" in-house construction.

You can find pictures of our assembly process here at: Hand Touched - EHF Horlogère

I hope this answers your question.

Shawn

​
​


----------



## CADstraps

The effort is great, but the watch is pretty boring - there are countless 6498 variants out there, and this one does not really offer anything new or exciting.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi CADstraps,

Thanks for acknowledging that the effort is great. It was something which we all just wanted (and needed) to do.

We are currently limited to a single colour because we spent quite a lot of time preparing the demonstrators for our representatives. We are essentially watchmakers and not designers; and hence we did what we do best - which is to modify the movements and to hand finish them. On that note, we would appreciate your input on how we could make the watch less boring and yet keep the prices below USD 2000 on average? We really are open to such ideas because in our workshops, all we ever do is build complications such as minute repeaters and tourbillons. While that is definitely not boring, the reality is that not many people really get to own and really appreciate them. Besides, the big watch companies only pay us about USD 10,000 per piece on average to construct them while they sell it off for USD100,000+. We do have an in-house movement planned with an independent watchmaker, but no matter how we looked at it - we find it difficult to keep prices below USD 12,000. And that's even if we sub-contract 50% of the movement parts to Asian manufacturers. Anyway, I digress.

Back to the topic, we are looking at pushing out more colours and more case options over the next few weeks. And at the sub USD 2000 price range, that's about all we can do. That said, our difference compared to other players in the same price range is that they will never take apart stock movements and hand finish them like we do. It's simply too costly and time consuming, especially since each watch takes about 18 hours to modify (disassembly, bevelling, plating, re-timing and re-assembly etc). We are very sure no one else does this below our price, since we are based in Le Locle and in the heart of Swiss watch making.

We hope everyone keeps the comments coming though! It's really useful for us to keep on improving. I mean, I think our nearest competitor with a DLC case, hand finished movement, rhodium plated bridges, Swiss-made dials and full sapphire crystal is quite far off (upwards) compared to our price. We really don't think it's fair for others to pay so much for the very same thing we are offering. 

Warmest regards,

Shawn


----------



## Wannaduck

I wouldn't call it boring, but would call it basic....and there are many expensive watches out there that are basic.
Some folks like it simple without too many busyness, while others may find it plain/boring. 
You just need to find out which market you'd target...or what your preferences are.

It is excellent work though.


----------



## shawnehf

Thanks for chiming in. There's definitely a quiet pleasure in the simple things in life!


----------



## The Guvnah

I like the company ethos particularly Shawn, as for the design, understated simplicity definitely has its place and is much to be admired (but then I'm English!) if I want a wow I can simply flip the watch over and admire the work done.

The Guv


----------



## shawnehf

Hi Guv,

Thanks for the positive comment and you sum up exactly what we aim to do and want to do very very nicely. 

EHF actually stands for functional watch company in French. Our team in Le Locle actually builds so many complications for the big brands, that they feel it is now just too cliché. On the other hand, it is not as simple to build a basic and simple watch with that right balance between form and function that can stand the test of time. We envision our watches to be worn everyday and in almost every kind of situation, but a hidden element of sophistication when you flip the watch over. It's not meant to be a watch to be shown off or bragged about, but for the quietly confident person desiring a simple watch with a touch of wow for themselves.

With warmest regards

Shawn


----------



## shawnehf

Dear All

Wanted to share the launch of our EHF Live! Blog. One of the things that bugs our watchmakers is the stark difference between what is portrayed by the marketeers and the harsh realities of the industry. Take for example, the romanticization of the watchmaker by many brands. We can tell you, staring you down and without blinking an eye, that the reality is very very different. Most watchmakers are not very well paid at all and the role of watchmakers are being replaced by mass production processes across the board. As a small shop with strong artisanal leanings, we have made it one of our aims to demystify watch making for the general public (we'd like to think we are doing a "Magic's Biggest Secrets Revealed" to the watch making industry) through our blog maintained by one of EHF's less tech-phobic watchmakers. (and yes, most watchmakers have problems using the computer. sad but true) 

Shawn and the EHF Team
*Website http://www.ehf.horlogere.com
Facebook EHF Horlogère | Facebook
Blog EHF Horlogère - EHF Live!

P.S.

An extract from our post on how cheap it is to make a 6498 watch (http://www.ehf-horlogere.com/2/post/...8-watch.html):

I think many would consider this as a suicidal move for a new startup company but we disagree. We are confident of what we are providing to buyers and we feel strongly that buyers should know what goes into the prices of watches. Many many watches out there are simply overpriced and for some, they use the most convenient sources to put together a watch and sell them for thousands of dollars.

So, instead of telling you what is really not very nice or unfair, let us give you a walk through on how to assemble a "Swiss Made" pilot watch on the cheap.

STEP 1 : Pick a movement.

We recommend movements from ETA. They are the most common type and in case you're stuck in assembly, google the problem ! The answers are all over the internet !










STEP 2 : Pick a dial

Pick any dial for the pilot that fits the movement.










STEP 3 : Pick hands

Make sure that they are meant for the right movement. Ebay is a wonderful place to get parts nowadays !










STEP 4 : Pick a case

Again, make sure its for the right movement. Email the sellers to ask about them. They are usually very helpful.










STEP 5 : Buy some tools

We took this picture from Otto Frei's website. ( Frei & Borel - 1-510-832-0355 )They are really a wonderful online shop to get watchmaking tools. Their prices are very good even though they are all the way in the US. Tools are not cheap to buy even in Switzerland and we're saying that even though the Bergeon Swiss Headquarters is only a 15 minute walk from our little atelier.

*Disclaimer : We are not affiliated to Otto Frei in any way. We just did a random search on Google and they came up quite alot. Horotec, Bergeon and AF Swiss are all in a 5km radius from where we are in Le Locle.

*







*

STEP 6 : Put it all together.

Its not rocket science. The screws only fit in certain slots and if you're stuck in any way, just google the web and you can find answers.
I hope this has been helpful and a gauge of what we are offering. Its easy to slap together a pre-packed movement straight from ETA factories into a watch case. And certain brands out there do just that and they sell you the watches for thousands. We don't do that. We take our time and we are doing this because we find it fun as well. Our profit margins are not great at all but hey, someone has to kiss and tell ! *


----------



## slikmetalfab

Pretty cool.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tangeld

The black movement does it for me! Will these be available ever? 
I must commend you on your effort as I am currently getting a watch prototyped at the moment and the effort sometimes outweighs the result (Not to say your watches look crud, actually the oposite!), so one big pat on the back for getting this far!


----------



## akasnowmaaan

The black movement and glossy case are phenomenal. I don't see those often, and that's a collection of striking details. 

The front bothers me because it feels like a slightly updated Flieger. Mostly the hands. I'd rather see you continue the 'do something interesting' notion throughout the whole thing.

A good example is Defakto. They take a bog-standard ETA and through their minimalism make it stand out. It gets featured in design magazines and blogs because it brings something new to the table, has something to say.

Your case and movement seem to do that, but the dial is decent but unremarkable and the hands seem to actively work against it, and the 'Times New Roman' logo just plain annoys me. I think I see what you're trying to do - unite new and old, i.e. old-school hand-wound with modern black treatment, and carry it through on the front, but for some reason it just isn't working for me. The back I could stare at for days, the front wears out it's welcome.

If it had the aesthetic chops to match, say, a Nomos Club I'd be all over it.

Hope this is taken in the vein it's offered - an unvarnished and blunt opinion from a professional visual designer and watch nut.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi there,

Thanks! That's actually wonderful feedback. Actually do like the Nomos Club and Defakto designs. Very clean an appealing. It's quite clear we are a bunch of movement specialists and engineers; with nary a design bone in our bodies.

Anyway, we hope to launch a redesign of our dials soon. Some of our friends have suggested a design competition or even working with design professionals who are also watch enthusiasts. Our guys just came back from a used tool fair to set up our proper workshop, and hope to start work on it by mid May latest. If you don't mind, I would definitely like to pick your mind on some design tips (will PM you).

Cheers

Shawn



akasnowmaaan said:


> The black movement and glossy case are phenomenal. I don't see those often, and that's a collection of striking details.
> 
> The front bothers me because it feels like a slightly updated Flieger. Mostly the hands. I'd rather see you continue the 'do something interesting' notion throughout the whole thing.
> 
> A good example is Defakto. They take a bog-standard ETA and through their minimalism make it stand out. It gets featured in design magazines and blogs because it brings something new to the table, has something to say.
> 
> Your case and movement seem to do that, but the dial is decent but unremarkable and the hands seem to actively work against it, and the 'Times New Roman' logo just plain annoys me. I think I see what you're trying to do - unite new and old, i.e. old-school hand-wound with modern black treatment, and carry it through on the front, but for some reason it just isn't working for me. The back I could stare at for days, the front wears out it's welcome.
> 
> If it had the aesthetic chops to match, say, a Nomos Club I'd be all over it.
> 
> Hope this is taken in the vein it's offered - an unvarnished and blunt opinion from a professional visual designer and watch nut.


----------



## GGN

Hi, 

Just saw this watch now and I have to say I really like it. I spend a lot of time playing the piano and so the case and dial reminds me of the 'piano black' finish you often see. Based on this front and dial, I think a highly polished/chrome finish movement might have suited it more? 

However! The movement looks great - like a stealth watch. If you could get a front/dial that matches this back/movement then, as others have said, I think you would have something unique. 

Best of luck with your watches and well done so far!


----------



## Chris.C

Hi Shawn - 

Longtime lurker, registered JUST to reply to your post.

1. The watch, and your entire new venture, is awesome. I've visited the website and read all of your blog entries.

2. I am an engineer also, and fully appreciate the amount of work you've done on the case, strap, buckles, movement, dial, etc. etc. etc.

3. I am a Sinn lover, and my single design mantra is "Less Ink". I also like Bill Gates' quote about the "War for Simplicity". It would be well worth your time to purchase all four books by Edward Tufte related to delivering information in a clear manner. That said....

4. I somewhat dislike the "3" and "9" because they are in a different sized font. I STRONGLY dislike the "12" because it is in a THIRD size of font. The 3 and 4 I could live with, but the 12 MUST also be that larger font. If you cannot "fit" the 12 using the same font size as the 3 and 4, then reduce the 3 and 4.

5. I would appreciate a slightly more "beefy" winding crown. A little more "tool watch", a little more depth, a little less dome on the end surface. Also... It appears that I can see shaft in one of the pictures... will this be a screw down crown? I hope so.

6. Stick with JUST the "EFH", no lettering underneath. Less Ink, remember! 

Still, these are small opinions, and design preferences vary from person to person. I don't see anything catastrophic, and everything you have done is beautiful. GREAT LUCK with your new venture.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi GGN

Thanks for the support!

Our guys are also quite divided re the Mk ONE. Some of us love the basic aesthetics, while others find the black and white too flat. That said, we mucked around in the workshop and put in gold hands (hr, min and sec) and gold plated the bridges (though main plate was in contrasting black rhodium) as well. We found that the gold accent helped bring an additional layer of complexity to the visual aesthetics.. though I think there continues to be room for improvement!

Cheers

Shawn & the EHF Team

















GGN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw this watch now and I have to say I really like it. I spend a lot of time playing the piano and so the case and dial reminds me of the 'piano black' finish you often see. Based on this front and dial, I think a highly polished/chrome finish movement might have suited it more?
> 
> However! The movement looks great - like a stealth watch. If you could get a front/dial that matches this back/movement then, as others have said, I think you would have something unique.
> 
> Best of luck with your watches and well done so far!


----------



## shawnehf

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the note! Appreciate you signing on just to give comments and for visiting our website (which I just revamped again yesterday - part and parcel of our early stages of growth and finding our feet!).

Haha... I agree with you re the war for simplicity. That said, I half suspect we need to get bogged down loads of stuff before deciding what to cull and what to keep towards achieving succinctness... I don't think we can really get that 100% right all the time, but definitely reminders to remain true to what we believe in help keep us in check.

Indeed re the personal preferences.. that said, user ergonomics is quite important - and I do agree that a larger crown makes would make for easier winding. As for the dial design, we have a love-hate camp amongst us guys at EHF on the Mk ONE as mentioned in my earlier response to GGN.... That said, I was thinking that giving collectors a choice of 3 different dial designs for a fixed case may help alleviate some of that problem.. which is something we are trying to experiment with with our Personalisee project. Think fixed case/movement, and 3-5 choices for dials, hands, plating for movement etc etc

Not sure if you have also visited our Facebook site. Aside from the educational stuff, we try to post interesting snippets / images related to watch making history, interesting watches (e.g. the Bulova Accutron was significant as the first electric tuning fork watch) etc etc. And very happy to have your comments/thoughts posted there as well.. makes for much easier and dynamic to-and-fro conversation.

Cheers

Shawn & the EHF Team



Chris.C said:


> Hi Shawn -
> 
> Longtime lurker, registered JUST to reply to your post.
> 
> 1. The watch, and your entire new venture, is awesome. I've visited the website and read all of your blog entries.
> 
> 2. I am an engineer also, and fully appreciate the amount of work you've done on the case, strap, buckles, movement, dial, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 3. I am a Sinn lover, and my single design mantra is "Less Ink". I also like Bill Gates' quote about the "War for Simplicity". It would be well worth your time to purchase all four books by Edward Tufte related to delivering information in a clear manner. That said....
> 
> 4. I somewhat dislike the "3" and "9" because they are in a different sized font. I STRONGLY dislike the "12" because it is in a THIRD size of font. The 3 and 4 I could live with, but the 12 MUST also be that larger font. If you cannot "fit" the 12 using the same font size as the 3 and 4, then reduce the 3 and 4.
> 
> 5. I would appreciate a slightly more "beefy" winding crown. A little more "tool watch", a little more depth, a little less dome on the end surface. Also... It appears that I can see shaft in one of the pictures... will this be a screw down crown? I hope so.
> 
> 6. Stick with JUST the "EFH", no lettering underneath. Less Ink, remember!
> 
> Still, these are small opinions, and design preferences vary from person to person. I don't see anything catastrophic, and everything you have done is beautiful. GREAT LUCK with your new venture.


----------



## SillentWolf

I follow the EHF site for a couple of months now, and i'm curious about that ... personalisee project.
Not to mention the prices of your watches.

I'm a great fan of small watch company's and independent watchmakers (such as: EHF, Fraser TimePieces, Lum-Tec etc.), who doesn't want to rip a long of your chest with there prices .. but 
still be different, then many of the other 600+ brands on the marked today. I always say on forums and Twitter when i talk about watches; new watchmakers must bring something new to the bank. Something that will
put them apart from the rest of the flock. Frasier tries that on design, others (such as yourself), on the movements. You must be willing to give something watch lovers don't have. Because i think ... nobody wants the 400st Rolex clone watch, that
many brands putting on the marked. At least i don't. I want something special, for a nice price. And i don't mean for Rolex or Panerai prices.

So you can see that i'm curious about new brands. Hopefully EHF will do that. And if i believe the website; you will.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi SilentWolf,

Thanks for keeping us in mind!

Great that you are asking about our Personalisee service. It sort of came about as we were exploring how best we can value add through our products and services.... Like you mentioned, its very competitive out there and it is important to bring something new to the table. And to add, it must also be accessible to the bulk of the watch loving population...

So, given that we have in house WOSTEP certified watch makers with tonnes of experience between them; and also our production process can handle small production runs.... it was natural for us to offer customization services... Of course, we could build a watch from scratch or near scratch.. Actually, we are currently working on a commissioned project that will see us using a vintage movement. We were very luck to get our hands on some of these movements... they are new old stock; and judging by the mechanism, about 80-100 years old... anyway, we will be working with the owner on building up the case, hands and dials from grounds up.. so, that's one end of the spectrum... but we figured not everyone can afford to burn a bank to do something like that or invest the time required to work with us to build their dream watch... (it was a whole new education process for the owner as well!) ... so we figured that if we worked around parts (especially the ones that require high MOQ or require really heavy machinery to create e.g. cases) that we have in stock or ease of access to, we could significantly lower the cost of a personalized watch.... and deliver a "packaged customization" option that is both affordable and easy (note the investment in time for a truly customized watch) for most consumers to handle... So that pretty much wraps up why and how we came up with the Personalisee Service...

We also just uploaded a post on our FB site on what we do that makes us different from other brands... will PM you the link and also the pricing that you asked for...

Please keep your questions coming... its always wonderful to have engaged participants even if they do not end up purchasing EHF watches... the questions keep us on our feet and we also learn more in the process...

Cheers

Shawn & the EHF Team



SillentWolf said:


> I follow the EHF site for a couple of months now, and i'm curious about that ... personalisee project.
> Not to mention the prices of your watches.
> 
> I'm a great fan of small watch company's and independent watchmakers (such as: EHF, Fraser TimePieces, Lum-Tec etc.), who doesn't want to rip a long of your chest with there prices .. but
> still be different, then many of the other 600+ brands on the marked today. I always say on forums and Twitter when i talk about watches; new watchmakers must bring something new to the bank. Something that will
> put them apart from the rest of the flock. Frasier tries that on design, others (such as yourself), on the movements. You must be willing to give something watch lovers don't have. Because i think ... nobody wants the 400st Rolex clone watch, that
> many brands putting on the marked. At least i don't. I want something special, for a nice price. And i don't mean for Rolex or Panerai prices.
> 
> So you can see that i'm curious about new brands. Hopefully EHF will do that. And if i believe the website; you will.


----------



## SillentWolf

Hi Shawn,

Thx for the mail and the reply.

I wrote an PM back this morning.



> Thanks for keeping us in mind!
> 
> Great that you are asking about our Personalisee service. It sort of came about as we were exploring how best we can value add through our products and services.... Like you mentioned, its very competitive out there and it is important to bring something new to the table. And to add, it must also be accessible to the bulk of the watch loving population...


No problem 

I think your right about that.

As i mentioned before; i think it's important for a new watch company, that they do something different then other company's out there.
If you don't and play on save, you don't gonna make it. Not in the end, anyway. It's said though; that not many new company's understand this. I see on daily basis, when i surf the net;
a lot of little watch brands, that comes with the same kind of watches. Mostely diver kind of watches, that i call; Rolex clones (or Omega Po clones).

But i'm glad that some new company's such as yourself and for example; Fraser Timepieces (a brand new company, who hopefully get there fundings .. because they are needed to get them started), understand this, and come
with something fresh and different. That can be in design or watchmaking (oa. movements) it self. And so far as i know; for a reasonable price.

You explained yourself about the personalisee. 
So I'm reallycurious about; what the near future will bring, and what the materials and movements are .. in this service.
It sounds really interesting.

Not many people have the luxury (me neither), to build a custom watch by a renowned watchmaker. They are mostly very expensive, especially when it comes to an 'custom' movement (such as Benzinger)
But if the prices are right; the normal and ordinary man, such as myself and many others ... finally can buy such an exclusive piece of jewelery, and that's a nice thing to hear. 

In the mean while; i wish you all the best with the new watch lines and the company.
As i said before; I'm curious what the future will bring. ;-)

btw.

A few weeks ago; i put the link of your website, on a Dutch forum (HT-Forum), in a watch topic that i started, some time ago.
(the forum is only accessible to Dutch members)


----------



## Lornegifford

That is a superb timepiece! Looks clean and classy like a Blancpain, and has a lovely high gloss black finish to the case. My advice is to ignore all and any comments that say otherwise and stick to doing it exactly the way you want. A donkey, after all, is a racehorse designed by a committee and the last thing you want to do is build donkeys.

The coating really is excellent, as another comment noted, 'Piano Black'. Perhaps you could name the watch after a great pianists; 'The Chopin' springs to mind. It is very interesting that you use DLC technology for coating instead of the normal PVD. I don't like PVD and tried experimented with black rhodium electroplating instead. Whilst the black rhodium looks great, it doesn't stand up to too much abusive handling. I'd be keen to know what level of wear resistance the 'diamond like' carbon coat provides and if you can get it to unbond from the stainless steel casing.

All the best and every success with the brand.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi there!

Thanks for the compliments. Love the description using musical terms... Piano black and white do actually come to mind now that you have mentioned it! I have half a mind of launching a NAME THE WATCH competition... Your remark on design by committee really got me laughing! But that said, I do appreciate the feedback but agree on the importance of standing by our gut sense of the direction it should go....

We don't like PVD very much either. We've had experience with PVD coated watches that scratch just putting them on the table. It hurts when that happens to a new watch... That said, a lot also depends on the process and the technology used. Some people also consider the scratches on their PVD watches as signs of good use, especially with tool watches. But that's personal preference. But overall, DLC definitely takes abuse a lot better though many others continue to use PVD with the higher end quartz watches and even mechanical watches - primarily because they have excess stock of PVD coated cases and the slightly more expensive per unit cost of DLC over PVD...

To answer your question, one could call DLC a more advanced form of the PVD process. The concept is rather similar. That of sputtering atoms onto the watch case in a vacuum environment. But in the case of DLC coating, the atoms deposited are carbon atoms which form sort of a hybrid structure of graphite and diamond. Its nearly as hard as diamond but not as brittle given the graphite structure to allow the give on impact. Though there was a reference study that DLC had microhardness greater than diamond as well... In any case, DLC is harder than sapphire (which means yr sapphire face will scratch before yr case) and in our experience, we have never seen any DLC unbond from the stainless steel casing (which I understand because there is some form of transition compound that forms during the sputtering process that holds the DLC to the surface of the steel... but I'm not an expert on that.. I just know it works from experience!) To give some sense of how much abuse the DLC coating on our watches can take, we dropped our Mk ONE demonstrator several times (sometimes on purpose) during Baselworld and also grazed it against walls a few times against walls and doors. It still looks brand new! I like to call it baby proof DLC for that reason (especially since my 16 month old likes to play with my watch too)...

On a side note, DLC can also be done in a variety of colours, including gold, blue, shades of grey and the standard black... and the finishing (polish/matt) etc. of the case will also vary the look and feel of the end product... there's actually quite a bit of play in DLC design and aesthetics!

We're going to launch some Facebook promotions (name suggestion competition, design competitions, coupon give aways etc) soon.... so if you do use that platform, do "like" us so that we can be in touch with you.. Will send you a PM to let you know the details of our FB site...

If you have any questions about watchmaking etc., do feel free to email me at [email protected] and we will do our best to help out!

Cheers,

Shawn



Lornegifford said:


> That is a superb timepiece! Looks clean and classy like a Blancpain, and has a lovely high gloss black finish to the case. My advice is to ignore all and any comments that say otherwise and stick to doing it exactly the way you want. A donkey, after all, is a racehorse designed by a committee and the last thing you want to do is build donkeys.
> 
> The coating really is excellent, as another comment noted, 'Piano Black'. Perhaps you could name the watch after a great pianists; 'The Chopin' springs to mind. It is very interesting that you use DLC technology for coating instead of the normal PVD. I don't like PVD and tried experimented with black rhodium electroplating instead. Whilst the black rhodium looks great, it doesn't stand up to too much abusive handling. I'd be keen to know what level of wear resistance the 'diamond like' carbon coat provides and if you can get it to unbond from the stainless steel casing.
> 
> All the best and every success with the brand.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi,

Didn't get to respond to these over PM... so answering them here...



SillentWolf said:


> You explained yourself about the personalisee.
> So I'm reallycurious about; what the near future will bring, and what the materials and movements are .. in this service.
> It sounds really interesting.


We've got our hands on some nifty toys recently, including some NOS vintage movements and access to coloured DLC (gold, blue, black and grey). So we will be quite excited to bring those on board our Personalisee Program. As for the cases and hands, as we grow, we hope to be able to bring more options to the end user. That said, there will be some unpredictability in what we can offer... simply because we are not a huge corporate and access to stock (if not in our small workshop) will determine what we can offer... which I feel makes it a bit more exciting for everyone! Sort of like a seasonal market of sorts.



SillentWolf said:


> A few weeks ago; i put the link of your website, on a Dutch forum (HT-Forum), in a watch topic that i started, some time ago.
> (the forum is only accessible to Dutch members)


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for this! We really appreciate watch lovers helping us spread the word about what we do... do let me know what would be interesting to share on these forums, and we can try our best to make them available!

Cheers

Shawn


----------



## Hessingatelier

Dear Shawn, i like your attempt very well, our companie is trying some similar but as we are not watchmakers, we keep it by decoration from the bridge and frontplate and the dial in guilloche.
My question is this , were did you had the dials made and print and how about the costs?

Edwin


----------



## SillentWolf

@ Shawn



> Thanks for this! We really appreciate watch lovers helping us spread the word about what we do... do let me know what would be interesting to share on these forums, and we can try our best to make them available!


Thanks,

No problem.

If i need some information that isn't directly available on your site or post, i will contact you about that.

You mentioned DLC in a post above, I find it very interesting that your gonna use that.
Because i have a Black PVD watch (from Lum-Tec), but as you mentioned; the surface can be scratched, if you don't be careful.
As much as i love a black watch, i really don't know if i'm gonna buy a second PVD again. A DLC Black watch could be the answer to that though.

btw.

Thx for replying the mails.


----------



## shawnehf

Hi Edwin,

Thanks for your message. Please do introduce yourself and let me know where you are from. You can email me at [email protected], preferably from your company email. We are happy to help other independent watchmakers and our dial maker will also be happy that we are introducing another potential customer to him. That said, we have had marketing / research companies trying to obtain free industry information from us in the past and so hope you understand why we prefer to verify the identify the requester before sharing...

Cheers

Shawn



Hessingatelier said:


> Dear Shawn, i like your attempt very well, our companie is trying some similar but as we are not watchmakers, we keep it by decoration from the bridge and frontplate and the dial in guilloche.
> My question is this , were did you had the dials made and print and how about the costs?
> 
> Edwin


----------



## shawnehf

My pleasure! Always happy to correspond with you!

Our watchmakers really hate PVD and especially one of our friends who is a retailer. She's complained to me on many occasions that her PVD watches scratched too easily, even from being gently grazed against the wooden display sets. It hurts and makes it so much tougher to sell. And I find it strange to wear a watch that you have to be extra careful in wearing... Sort of defeats the whole purpose... On that, we are shipping a DLC coated case of another watch prototype to our Singapore AD... and we are going to let customers come in to throw it on the floor to see how hardy it is!  Might even have a competition to see who can get a ding or two on it! I think its really gonna be quite fun!



SillentWolf said:


> @ Shawn
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> No problem.
> 
> If i need some information that isn't directly available on your site or post, i will contact you about that.
> 
> You mentioned DLC in a post above, I find it very interesting that your gonna use that.
> Because i have a Black PVD watch (from Lum-Tec), but as you mentioned; the surface can be scratched, if you don't be careful.
> As much as i love a black watch, i really don't know if i'm gonna buy a second PVD again. A DLC Black watch could be the answer to that though.
> 
> btw.
> 
> Thx for replying the mails.


----------



## SillentWolf

@ Shawn

Thx for the reply.



> Singapore AD... and we are going to let customers come in to throw it on the floor to see how hardy it is!  Might even have a competition to see who can get a ding or two on it! I think its really gonna be quite fun!


Sounds fun. But a floor ?
From which hight 

No seriously ... the Material your gonna use, sounds great.


----------



## Demoman

shawnehf said:


> Hi GGN
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> 
> Our guys are also quite divided re the Mk ONE. Some of us love the basic aesthetics, while others find the black and white too flat. That said, we mucked around in the workshop and put in gold hands (hr, min and sec) and gold plated the bridges (though main plate was in contrasting black rhodium) as well. We found that the gold accent helped bring an additional layer of complexity to the visual aesthetics.. though I think there continues to be room for improvement!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shawn & the EHF Team
> 
> View attachment 700284
> View attachment 700285


YELLOW HANDS would make this watch "POP", maybe some ORANGE hands or a different color?
It would be just enough to catch someones eye!


----------



## shawnehf

Hey Demoman!

Heh heh.. all very possible... and with a matching yellow strap as well. very sporty and definitely will draw attention! My wife likes the "bling" colours and is always asking our guys to make her something to that end! So something like that may actually be something we can look forward to.

That said, thought I might share a bit of the considerations we look at re the hands. Generally, there are two ways to get hands... buy from a supplier and they usually ask for crazy MOQ. The second is to actually make them, but that takes Bob our chief watchmaker a few days or more to hand make. With the stock hands, you can plate or paint them any color once you get them.. but the challenge is when you have lume pre-applied on it... u have to be a real good painter to make sure there is no overlap onto the lume. and its hell time consuming... and as for electrolysis... the solution is acidic and compromises the lume... Hope you find this little info snippet interesting!

Cheers

Shawn



Demoman said:


> YELLOW HANDS would make this watch "POP", maybe some ORANGE hands or a different color?
> It would be just enough to catch someones eye!


----------



## shawnehf

Hi Everyone

Thought I might share pics of some tools that we are about to use soon for an upcoming project... Introducing the Luthy Hairspring tool and our trusty Griener which we will be using for a commission project that has Bob and our watchmakers EXTREMELY excited!

Cheers,

Shawn


----------



## CM HUNTER

There are still alot of smaller watch companies "micros" that still care about the product they put out. From using the highest grade steel not sourced from Asia, to taking that steel and inventing hardening processes, to hand forming their own hands, designing and printing their own dials or even forming new tools just to emboss a dial in 8 stages. Other "micros" still care about what they are putting out as well, and sell direct at extraordinarily fair prices. To concentrate on movement enhancement is a good thing to do, but merely just one of a myriad of aspects that should have an innovative and inventive approach to it. I've seen so much inventiveness from start-ups within the past 15 years it's crazy. One brand, Damasko of Germany, created over 7 patents and went full in-house manufactory in less than 20 years. Just one of many doing great things and adding to our love of this industry. Good luck with your venture and for just showing us watch lovers the passion that exists out there.


----------



## CarpenterWatches

Beautiful design!


----------



## shawnwhf

Hi CM HUNTER
Thanks much for the best wishes. Just doing our part to add diversity to the market  (and enjoying it of course )
Sorry for the slow response, but haven't logged in here in ages. Been bogged down by workshop renovation and working on an interesting side project with an up and coming song writer... More on that next year!
Cheers
[email protected]



CM HUNTER said:


> There are still alot of smaller watch companies "micros" that still care about the product they put out. From using the highest grade steel not sourced from Asia, to taking that steel and inventing hardening processes, to hand forming their own hands, designing and printing their own dials or even forming new tools just to emboss a dial in 8 stages. Other "micros" still care about what they are putting out as well, and sell direct at extraordinarily fair prices. To concentrate on movement enhancement is a good thing to do, but merely just one of a myriad of aspects that should have an innovative and inventive approach to it. I've seen so much inventiveness from start-ups within the past 15 years it's crazy. One brand, Damasko of Germany, created over 7 patents and went full in-house manufactory in less than 20 years. Just one of many doing great things and adding to our love of this industry. Good luck with your venture and for just showing us watch lovers the passion that exists out there.


----------



## shawnwhf

Hi CarpenterWatches

Thanks much! This is another variant we are working on in response to our Singapore distributor. CDG finishing on the dial with hand applied red and white lume on the numerals. Red and white being the national colours of SIngapore. Looking at red and white treatment for the movement bridges as well. More on that next year!

Cheers

[email protected]











CarpenterWatches said:


> Beautiful design!


----------



## Camguy

Very nice! I especially like the finish on the movement. If I may pick a nit, as it were, I'd prefer the 12, 3, and 9 be the same size as the other numerals, and i'd maybe go with a more discreet logo in keeping with the otherwise simplicity of the dial. Minor points, to be sure...beautiful. The case is 316L? Price?


----------

